# live in housekeeper?



## Retired-Veteran

I could bet this question might stir up a storm! 
That's not my intentions at all. 

How common "If at all" is it that a person/family has a live in housekeeper? 

At this point I'm just curious but while I'm at it I might as well toss myself into the fire and ask what would be the associated cost? Aside from the obvious sharing a home with another person or perhaps two.


----------



## el confederado

I pay 600 pesos a week in salary and I have many friends, Mexican and foreign who have live in help. My person works everyday except Sunday. Obviously I pay for all food and associated living expenses but I'd be paying those anyway. It's a real perk about living in Mexico!


----------



## Longford

Retired-Veteran said:


> I could bet this question might stir up a storm!
> That's not my intentions at all.
> 
> How common "If at all" is it that a person/family has a live in housekeeper?
> 
> At this point I'm just curious but while I'm at it I might as well toss myself into the fire and ask what would be the associated cost? Aside from the obvious sharing a home with another person or perhaps two.


Many upper middle-class families have _muchachas_ who either live in a _quarto de servicio_ or who come to the house daily. Well to do families almost always have one or two household help - a _muchacha_ and a driver/caretaker/gardner type person. When I lived in Mexico (San Miguel de Allende and Mexico City) I didn't have such help , and I don't know the current pricing for the assistance. If you do make the choice to hire help make certain to fully comply with the labor regulations.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

Thank you for the replies so far.

Although I don't think of myself as well to do I do think that I should be able to afford this "if" I were to choose to do so. Most already know but for those that don't I've been looking for a house down there for me and my dog. Even if I paid the same as I pay for my home here of $1,110.00 (+ Utilities and others on top of that) a month (American) I "still" have extra money. 

By what I've seen in the homes I'll will most likely rent a two or three bedroom to get what I'm looking for. With that I would like to no longer have to cook and clean for myself. 

I was/am thinking (if the opportunity arises) it would be nice to know at least a small amount about having live in help. I know that I'd have the extra rooms and I feel there is a chance that even a person from this board, or another Expat I meet down there will know a Mexican National that they would recommend.

I sort of like the idea of having the ability to know that most everything will be taken care of after I pay the bills.

P.S. I'm also aware of the employment laws and the compensation that need be given and the why it need be given.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

el confederado said:


> I pay 600 pesos a week in salary and I have many friends, Mexican and foreign who have live in help. My person works everyday except Sunday. Obviously I pay for all food and associated living expenses but I'd be paying those anyway. It's a real perk about living in Mexico!


Thank you for the example, does show me that it's easily doable for me. 

Would the rate go up or down if they lived in but with a large amount of freedom? 

In other words I really do not wish to be waited on hand and foot but to know that food is brought in cooked and the home cleaned daily or at least 5 days a week.

Also I then would be able to leave and travel at my own free will! ;o) the main reson I'm coming down.

I think it could be a good arrangement for me and the right person and perhaps person with a child who needs the help.

If it's not to personal would you be able to find out more from a friend with live in help? If so and if personal information PM me the answers.


----------



## Levi_501

We do not, but our neighbours either side and opposite do.

IIRC, they pay MX$1,200 per week plus their food. I know for a fact that none of them work Sundays.


----------



## RVGRINGO

In Chapala, there is a guy who runs an informal employment agency. He is excellent and can put you in touch with appropriate potential employees. He's located very close to where you will be staying on your upcoming visit. Ask for 'Rony', the Belgian chocolatier.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

RVGRINGO said:


> In Chapala, there is a guy who runs an informal employment agency. He is excellent and can put you in touch with appropriate potential employees. He's located very close to where you will be staying on your upcoming visit. Ask for 'Rony', the Belgian chocolatier.


Thanks RV,

I will be sure to look for him when I get there in less than two weeks. :clap2:


----------



## Retired-Veteran

RVGRINGO said:


> In Chapala, there is a guy who runs an informal employment agency. He is excellent and can put you in touch with appropriate potential employees. He's located very close to where you will be staying on your upcoming visit. Ask for 'Rony', the Belgian chocolatier.


Funny I done a search on "the Belgian chocolatier" and found his information and phone number. 

http://www.mexico-insights.com/Articles/default.aspx?p=201110&a=cost-jobs.xml


----------



## sparks

I rented a beautiful 4 bdrm house in Joctepec for $4000 pesos. But really, if you don't need physical/medical help ... or just want company ... why not hire someone to come in everyday. Minimally I would rent a place with a casita for help. 

How many single women are you going to find that are dependable and trustworthy. If they have family, family won't allow it .... unless you move them all in


----------



## Retired-Veteran

sparks said:


> I rented a beautiful 4 bdrm house in Joctepec for $4000 pesos. But really, if you don't *need physical/medical* help ... or just want company ... why not hire someone to come in everyday. Minimally I would rent a place with a casita for help.
> 
> How many single women are you going to find that are dependable and trustworthy. If they have family, family won't allow it .... unless you move them all in


True! 

But one never knows, were all very different. There is a limit to everything I suppose and in that is why I question others who know more than I.

And there has been and could be once again, that I'm down for months at a time as in the past.

I hope that's all behind me now but all it would take is to lift one thing the wrong way. even that can do extreem damage to me.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

Live in housekeepers would live in a _cuarto de servicio_ as another poster stated. This is a room with its own bathroom, generally off the kitchen or laundry area. They would not live in a family bedroom, so you needn't have this in mind when searching for a house...


----------



## tepetapan

I agree with the pumpkin. If your place does not have a cuarto de servico forget about a live in housekeeper.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may find it more comfortable to have someone come in once or twice a week for cleaning.
You could eat out, purchase frozen entreés, or have meals delivered; assuming you don't want to cook for yourself. You'll be able to better explore your options when you are here.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

RVGRINGO said:


> You may find it more comfortable to have someone come in once or twice a week for cleaning.
> You could eat out, purchase frozen entreés, or have meals delivered; assuming you don't want to cook for yourself. You'll be able to better explore your options when you are here.


Yeh, it does help to get an understanding of how things work from others. Mexico is a culture I'm unfamiliar with. One thing I'm certain of is before I make any decisions there are a few people I have sought out to ask advice and I'll speak with them before I do anything like this.

One thing for certain I'm not stupid but I'm not so smart to think I know everything.  At the first I'll most likley just have help come in day to day or every other day. 

For Pumpkin,
One of the reasons this come to mind is exactly the fact that the home I've seemed to be attracted to for renting has had the set up as you spoke of. Separate living quarters either on the top floor or outside the house proper. I seem to like the three and four bedroom homes as they tend to suit either my needs or taste.

My thought is/was that it would be a shame to waste all the extra rooms. But all of this is just a thought that I've been seeking opinions on from others that know about the customs better than I do.


----------

